# Heat Deflector - Difference between Ceramic and Cast Iron? -



## wclark30 (Nov 2, 2016)

Hello there,

I am restoring a vision kamado pro series smoker.  I am trying to find the best option for a heat deflector.

What is the difference between cast iron and ceramic?  

If ceramic, is there a more affordable option or better option for a ceramic deflector?  

Also, does anyone know what size I would need? I am a little confused on what to measure.


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 2, 2016)

This what I used for a deflector. But had to cut the handles off.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_27889_-1__?N=395477678


----------



## wclark30 (Nov 2, 2016)

Wow that is a much much cheaper option!  I am still looking to find what the difference is between ceramic and cast iron though, if you or anyone has any information :)


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 2, 2016)

Not sure what the difference is but I was using a ceramic pizza stone for a diffuser and after some cooks it cracked. The cast iron has been going strong. I wrap it with tin foil to keep it clean.


----------

